#ubuntu-mobile 2008-05-05
<dholbach> good morning
<demon012> hey all
<demon012> can anyone recommend a PDA / Smartphone for use and development of ubuntu mobile? I have read about the Samsung Q1 but that is a little out of my price bracket heh
<demon012> anyone able to help?
<persia> demon012: There's really nothing inexpensive available at the current time.  I've seen some products that may be available for as little as ~600 USD plus airtime contract announced for June, but not much else.
<demon012> thanks persia 
<demon012> i was hoping that i may be able to find a compatible smartphone or pda for less than £400
<persia> demon012: That said, while some of the software may not support the hardware ideally, nearly any of the 7" subnotebooks might be a decent test environment, assuming a touch screen.
<demon012> what are the current requirements of the kernel? architecture wise?
<demon012> just x86 instruction set?
<persia> I use a Kohjinsha SR8, but I think the SH6 would be around ﻿£450.
<persia> Most x86 ought work.  McCaslin or Menlow is supported.
<demon012> mmm i will see if i can find something smaller using a compatible processor
<demon012> need something that will fit in a pocket ideally
<persia> Good luck.  Also try to get something with the Intel video hardware.  For fitting in a pocket, you likely want to look at something from everrun, or the sharp D4, but these may be difficult to find retail.
<demon012> ok tyvm for your help persia 
<persia> Things like the small Acer, the Sony slidable, and the Fujitsu convertible tend to be just over pocket size, and at 550-600 grams would strain the seams.
<demon012> im gonna go have a look around
<demon012> yeh i had contemplated the asus eee pc
<persia> That's definitely too big for a pocket (but so is the Q1).
<demon012> but that was not the ideal thing because the battery life would not last a whole day lol
<persia> Also, it doesn't have a touchscreen.
<demon012> ye
<persia> Nothing available retail today has the battery life.  The D4 in June is the only product I've seen announced that was designed for a mostly-on use case.
<demon012> mmm darn i may have to just see if i can get hold of a zaurus or something then
<demon012> i think i will have to hold off for a while until something more suitable for me comes along and in the mean time get a zaurus (i am in serious need of something to keep me organised)
<persia> Speaking from experience, the Zaurus won't help with organisation.  It's a pocket computer (as some of the other devices listed).  While it can do PDA stuff, it's not optimised that way.
<persia> Also, it's out of production.  Unless you're in Japan and can get one used, you'd do better with one of the Nokia devices.
<demon012> mmm have you got any recommendations then? i need something able to receive email, has a calendar that can sync to an ical calendar and is able to wake up to remind me
<demon012> so a n800 or the like?
<persia> A modern phone-type thing ought be able to do all that.
<demon012> mmm i think i may go for a N800 then as I had seen it mentioned on the moblin pages so there may be hope in the linux dept
<persia> On the other hand, if you want web browsing, music, reasonable note-taking, ability to handle documents, light processing (spreadsheets, small math models), etc.  The Nokia or any of the pocket devices I listed above might be more suitable.
<demon012> yeh i think i will take your advice and go for a nokia
<demon012> thankyou persia you have been a great help =)
<persia> demon012: If you do, and you want to play with Ubuntu Mobile, http://mojo.handhelds.org/ may be an interesting resource (although I don't know how well it works)
<demon012> excellent and yes i would most certainly like to play with ubuntu mobile
<demon012> i am overdue to do some contributing
<demon012> all i have done up until now is reporting bugs and testing i need to get my hands dirty and start doing some coding
<demon012> brb
<jerry_compal> hello
<agoliveira> jerry_compal: Hi.
<lool> Do you people have a technique to reset an USB key to an empty partition table after MIC wrote on it?
<lool> Currently, I fdisk /dev/sdX and "d" each partition which it has erroneously detected
<lool> I could save a partition table for each USB key I have, but I would imagine some command line utility can do it all
<agoliveira> lool: First thing that came to my mind:  mpartition -I
<lool> Interesting, thanks
<agoliveira> lool: Don't know if it's the best solution but it used to work and it was the first thing I could think of :)
<Raseel> Still can't get ume-xrphyr-start to work
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-05-06
<ToddBrandt> StevenK: have you seen this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/moblin-applets/+bug/206373
<ToddBrandt> I'm considering removing the installtion of our moblin-time applet in favor of just allowing gnome-system-tools 2.22.0's time-admin program to handle things
<ToddBrandt> the gnome-system-tools version is integrated with policykit and, despite the fact that it requires ume user login, appears to at least function where the moblin-time version can't because it's prevented from accessing liboobs functions for some reason
<ToddBrandt> StevenK: what do you think?
<StevenK> Or you could change moblin-time to call the same functions that g-s-t does?
<inkynoob> I did a ctrl-c in the middle of an 'apt-get install <list of packages>', before anything was downloaded. Now apt-get wants to install those packages even though I don't want to. Does anyone know how to make apt-get forget them?
<persia> inkynoob: `apt-get remove $(list-of-packages)`
<persia> Essentially, you need to unmark them as being desirable for installation.
<inkynoob> hmm, maybe I'm doing something else then. I was trying to get openoffice off the list of packages. It might be that it's a dependency of some other package I'm installing
<persia> Most likely.
<inkynoob> thanks for the help. I'm going to have to look at this closer tomorrow. Good night!
<persia> What are you installing?
<persia> Right.  Tomorrow then :)
<dholbach> good morning
<horaceli> lool, ping
<horaceli> StevenK, ping
<StevenK> horaceli?
<horaceli> hi, StevenK
<StevenK> horaceli: Pinging in two channels is pointless, I'll see it at the same time anyway. :-)
<StevenK> horaceli: What's up?
<horaceli> :-), yep, just for double insurance
<horaceli> I was told you are the buildmaster.
<horaceli> and I am fixing a bug of marquee-plugins.
<horaceli> a patch has been generated but I have no idea where to put it.
<StevenK> horaceli: Is there a bug open?
<horaceli> I know lool maintained a separate marquee-plugins for Hardy
<horaceli> yes, it is a open bug
<horaceli> bug #213364
<horaceli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/moblin-ui-framework/+bug/213364
<horaceli> here is the link
<StevenK> horaceli: Date and time launched from the marquee should be a modal dialog." ?
<horaceli> yes
<horaceli> and I applied the second suggestion that add a 'Close' button on dialog
<horaceli> set it to modal might have other side-effect
<StevenK> Right, there's a marquee-plugins 0.22-0ubuntu1 in Hardy. There doesn't look to be one in the PPA.
<horaceli> no, it doesn't
<StevenK> horaceli: Does your patch apply against 0.22?
<horaceli> neither does it in bzr
<horaceli> yes, based on 0.22-0ubuntu1
<StevenK> horaceli: That bug is listed against Moblin Applets, not Moblin UI Framework, though.
<horaceli> and I don't know where the source is maintained
<horaceli> yes, it was originally considered as moblin applets bug
<horaceli> but since it is a marquee-plugins, then Todd suggested to regard it as ui bug
<StevenK> So it should be listed as affecting Moblin UI Framework, and marked as Invalid for Moblin Applets
<horaceli> you mean on the bug page?
<StevenK> Right
<horaceli> yep,  you are right.
<horaceli> someone only updates the bug owner
<horaceli> but not update its category
<horaceli> StevnK, it is updated now
<horaceli> :-)
<horaceli> StevenK
<StevenK> horaceli: Okay, so the next step is to say in the bug you've got a fix, and you're attaching a patch to correct it.
<StevenK> There's a field in adding a comment to add a attachment too
<horaceli> yes, I have patch.
<horaceli> so you suggest I append a comment with my patch attached?
<horaceli> StevenK
<StevenK> horaceli: Exactly.
<horaceli> ok, but after I attached my patch, will there be someone help to handle it?
<horaceli> since the owner is bob, which is the same as I own the bug. :-P
<StevenK> horaceli: Yes, me.
<StevenK> Heh, oops.
<StevenK> horaceli: I wasn't aware you and Bob were the same person. :-)
<horaceli> ahoh, StevenK, I dropped my connection
<horaceli> ah. I don't mean that, StevenK
<horaceli> poor english of me.
<StevenK> [18:02] < horaceli> since the owner is bob, which is the same as I own the bug. :-P
<StevenK> horaceli: I know, I'm making a joke. :-)
<horaceli> :-)
<horaceli> yep, that is a good one.
<horaceli> StevenK, that will be good, I am updating now
<horaceli> and let you know once it is done.
<StevenK> horaceli: Upload your patch, and either me or lool will look at it.
<StevenK> Since lool joined while your connection reset.
<StevenK> Ah, no, his connection just dropped and came back. Oh well.
<horaceli> StevenK, it is done
<horaceli> please refresh the page.
 * StevenK does so.
<StevenK> horaceli: Okay, so I'm going to add your patch to the marquee-plugins package and test it. I might even upload it if you're very lucky. :-)
<StevenK> horaceli: I'd suggest you get the same patch commited in git so that when we update marquee-plugins, we can drop the patch.
<StevenK> horaceli: How do I bring up the dialog box that you added the Close button to?
<horaceli> StevenK, you could click on the clock plugin area on marquee panel to launch up date & time dialog
<horaceli> and once dialog is launched up, it can only be closed by clicking 'Close' button.
<horaceli> StevenK, when you said 'get the same patch committed in git', does it mean git repo on Moblin.org?
<horaceli> I will add my patch to Moblin.org. :-)
<StevenK> horaceli: Yes, I did mean that.
<horaceli> StevenK, okay, I have pushed my patch to git repo, master branch.
<horaceli> if you have any questions on verifying the patch, just feel free to let me know
<lool> horaceli: Heya; sorry my connection is flaky
<lool> (what you people see connecting and disconnecting is my remote irssi on a colo server, but I was disconnected at home)
<horaceli> lool, :-), never mind. I have talked to StevenK
<lool> horaceli: Yup, I see the backlog
<horaceli> great.
<lool> horaceli: We only have bzr trees for modules we imported from maemo's svn
<lool> horaceli: For the moblin modules, we simply keep the packaging in the "archive", either hardy or the ppa
<lool> The reason there's nothing in the ppa is that the version of hardy had everything we needed and we didn't need to fork it
<horaceli> lool, I found marquee-plugins is deleted from ppa
<lool> But now that hardy is frozen, we will upload to the ppa
<horaceli> I see
<horaceli> that will be better, since I then could know how to do to update the package. :-)
<lool> horaceli: Someone, probably me, uploaded a new marquee-plugins superseding all previous ones to hardy and there was no need to keep it in ppa
<lool> horaceli: You could update it in ppa too if you wish, you would have taken it from hardy, applied your patch, and pushed to ppa
<horaceli> what about the version naming.
<lool> horaceli: That ppa versus hardy upload story is complex, it's because we're not aligned with Ubuntu cycles
<lool> horaceli: There's a wiki page on version numbering, but for purely mobile modules you don't need to care
<lool> It's particularly important to get it right when we fork non-mobile modules like say cairo or pango or xorg or whatever
<lool> For purely mobile modules, we just have to be careful not to reuse version numbers so that it's unambiguous
<horaceli> okay, I see
<lool> The traditional way to get changes in Ubuntu is to file a bug and attach a patch, or when you're a MOTU/core dev, upload
<lool> But in the case of mobile, we have this ppa as a "fork" place and everybody can upload to it, so the rules aren't really the same
<lool> But it should really go away next cycle
<lool> It's quite painful to deal with
<horaceli> :-). you must suffer a lot.
<horaceli> lool, I will put a marquee-plugins package with my patch to ppa
<lool> Yes, I'm rolling on the floor and crying
<lool> horaceli: Ok
<lool> ToddBrandt: Hmm you mention moblin-applets 0.60 in #224123, but I don't see the tarball in /releases on moblin.org?
<StevenK> horaceli: I have a marquee-plugins prepared.
<StevenK> horaceli: I just need to test it before I upload.
<theseinfeld> howdy
<theseinfeld> is it me, or the ports.ubuntu.com is down?
<theseinfeld> yes
<theseinfeld> sorry
<theseinfeld> it is me :)
<stuporglue> I installed the ubuntu-mobile package, and compared the list of packages it installs to the packages installed in an image created by the Moblin Image Creator. There are a lot of packages that aren't installed by the ubuntu-mobile package -- should this be the case?
<lool> stuporglue: Other packages are pulled by so called FSets
<lool> This is a concept of the tool used to create images, MIC
<lool> (moblin-image-creator)
<lool> I'm not too hot about using FSets, they are simply a way to list packages to install in a file
<lool> It probably makes sense to have such a concept to customize builds / images for use cases, such as hardware platforms
<lool> Most of the software stack should be pulled by ubuntu-mobile though
<stuporglue> Are fsets supposed to pull in platform specific packages, or specific use case packages? Eg. Openoffice is installed by MIC (samsung target), but not the ubuntu-mobile package
<lool> So this is typically inappropriate; I think the software stack shouldn't be influenced by the choice of target platform
<lool> We could imagine having things like ubuntu-mobile-mid and ubuntu-mobile-subnotebook in the future when we want to switch between multiple stacks, but it's a very future thought
<stuporglue> I see. It still seems that the ubuntu-mobile package is missing stuff though. eg. it includes a launcher for pidgin on the desktop, but doesn't include the pidgin-mameo package, and the hicolor icon theme isn't included which makes the volume/brightness icons not appear. 
<lool> It's quite likely that it is indeed missing stuff
<StevenK> The ubuntu-mobile package in Hardy doesn't include pidgin-maemo because pidgin-maemo isn't in Hardy.
<StevenK> The ubuntu-mobile package in the PPA does, because the PPA includes pidgin-maemo.
<lool> Oh good point; stuporglue: make sure you check the ubuntu-mobile pacakge in the ppa
<lool> The builds aren't based on hardy alone, but on hardy + ppa
<stuporglue> gotcha. I may have added the ppa sources after I installed ubuntu-mobile. Sorry about that
<stuporglue> I'll do an install and make sure I have the ppa sources, then look at this again. 
<Bert_2> hi, can someone help me with installing/Xnesting ubuntu-mobile as I don't really get what I'm supposed to do if I look at the wiki
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-05-07
<StevenK> ToddBrandt: I think you can set bug 207183 to Fix Released.
<dholbach> good morning
<mvo> I'm playing with the current hardy ubuntu mobile stuff (based on ports.ubuntu.com) and I wonder what the right way is to start X with it - you cerntainly don't use gdm, what package do you use for this?
<mvo> (I'm fine with startx on the shell for now but there is certainly a better way :)
<persia> startx is the method, but it's called out of the stuff in ume-config-common, with a default launch as the ume user
<StevenK> mvo: ume-config-common or the -config packages contain an upstart script
<mvo> StevenK: thanks, ume-config-common is a step ahead, now when I type startx I get a proper environment (some icons appear to be missing still) 
<mschoolbus> hi :)
<mschoolbus> is this the right place for ubuntu for arm processor?
<GrueMaster> ﻿mschoolbus:  According to the FAQ (link at the top of the forum), no.
<mschoolbus> danke
<marqck> hi. im a newb and i need compiling this. how do i do it?
<marqck> arm-elf-gcc -Os -fno-unit-at-a-time -mcpu=arm7tdmi
<marqck> arm-elf-ld -Ttext 0x40004000 -N
<marqck>  arm-elf-objcopy -Obinary
<agoliveira> marqck: ﻿This channel is for conversations around the Ubuntu UME development version | Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded. Please read the FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ
<smagoun_> Is ume-config-common 0.10-1-0ubuntu3 from the PPA supposed to have 2 copies of each file? (I assume I already know the answer...)
<smagoun_> lool: ^^ do you know where the ume-config-common tarball came from? It doesn't match what's at http://moblin.org/repos/releases/ume-config-common/
<smagoun_> lool: as in, there is no 0.10-1.orig.tar.gz at moblin
<persia> smagoun_: It may be a revisioning accident.  Traditionally, 0.10-1 would be a first Debian revision, and 0.10-0ubuntu1 would be a first Ubuntu revision.  Use of dh_make and reading of limited documentation could cause 0.10-1-0ubuntu1 to be generated, which would move slowly to *3 as it was updated.
<persia> This would make ume-config-common-0.10.tar.gz the corresponding upstream (ideally).
<smagoun_> persia: right, but the tarball in the PPA doesn't match upstream either. The tarball appeared from the ether.
<persia> Ah.  Right.
<persia> Oh.  I remember.  Inuka and I chatted about this.  There was a mistake in one revision that didn't define $(DESTDIR) cleanly, so it didn't work.  The build was run early, so the tarball in the PPA is messy.
<persia> It's rather hard to clean nicely until 0.11 comes out, although I suppose we could do something to fuss with the versioning (e.g. 0.10.cleanup-0ubuntu1).
<persia> The extraneous source in the tarball (e.g. ./usr/*) can safely be ignored, as it is not used.
<smagoun_> persia: I already did a repack of ume-config-common a month or two ago, now it needs to happen again? :( I think I will continue my local merge and wait until 0.11 to revisit
<smagoun_> persia: thanks for the help!
<persia> smagoun_: I guess so.  Sorry for the confusion, and glad I could help.
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-05-08
<tonyespy> pmcgowan: i didn't ask atheros about an odm list; is that ok, or do you think fic should be able to figure it out?
<StevenK> HappyCamp: Bug 221429's Moblin Multimedia task can be set to Fix Released.
<dholbach> good morning
<smagoun> StevenK: Is this a known bug with the PPA:   ubuntu-mobile: Depends: dates-hildon but it is not going to be installed
<StevenK> dates-hildon was uploaded.
<smagoun> (it could be our bug too, I'm not sure)
<StevenK> Give me a few and I'll look
 * mvo wonders if there is a reason that gnome-icons is not part of mobile-desktop
<StevenK> smagoun: Trying to install ubuntu-mobile from Hardy+PPA gives dates-hildon being installed for me
<smagoun> StevenK: thanks, looks like we're incompatible with HEAD then
<StevenK> smagoun: dates-hildon is from Pimlico, you probably have your own
<kingkong> hello guy
<smagoun> StevenK: no, but we have our own libhildon/libhildondesktop
<StevenK> Ah
<kingkong> anyone got idea if UM would be abailable for ASUS R2E ?... it is not possible to use vista on a mobile PC... vista is ....
<smagoun> StevenK: Turns out we have an fset that installs dates (not dates-hildon) - hence the problem.
<StevenK> So it was what I guessed.
<smagoun> StevenK: sort of, we don't have our own copy anywhere - just what's in hardy/ppa.
<smagoun> kingkong: it might work, yes, but it won't be supported and certain components may give you trouble (camera/touchscreen/wi-fi)
<kingkong> sorry i red right now
<kingkong> smagoun: but is it already available ?
<smagoun> kingkong: not officially, it's still in beta
<kingkong> it is possible to try to install it ?
<smagoun> kingkong: beta is here, you'll need Image Creator and the mccaslin install image: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/moblin/releases/8.04/beta4/
<kingkong> smagoun: have i to dwnld all files ?
<smagoun> kingkong: no, just the .img
<kingkong> smagoun: h ty now i try... but...
<kingkong> smagoun: why should i have problem with wi fi and camera ?
<persia> kingkong: driver selection.  Those images have a limited driver set to save space.
<kingkong> oh... any solution ?
<kingkong> smagoun:
<kingkong> smagoun: is a bit slow that site... do u got some mirror ?
<smagoun> kingkong: no, sorry
<kingkong> k ... i ll be patient
<kingkong> smagoun: may i disturb u for a couple of minute more ?
<smagoun> kingkong: sure
<kingkong> smagoun: :D ty
<kingkong> smagoun:do u think it will ever be supported (asus r2e) or not ? i mean in final release
<smagoun> kingkong: no, it will not be officially supported by the first release
<smagoun> kingkong: that is not something I can change
<kingkong> smagoun: :( there is a particolar reason ?
<smagoun> kingkong: time and money
<smagoun> kingkong: as in, no time, no money :)
<kingkong> smagoun: : :(((  but... are u one of the programmers ?
<smagoun> kingkong: yes, but i have many many other things to do as well
<kingkong> smagoun: : anyway... is a honor to chat with u... u are doing a great hard work ;) my gratidute anyway !
<smagoun> kingkong: thanks :)
<kingkong> smagoun: : but now i have a mission... try to change ur mind :)
<smagoun> kingkong: I do not decide what to work on, my boss does. Sorry.
<persia> kingkong: Note that if Ubuntu works on it properly, there's a good chance it can be supported, if someone does the work to identify what alternate settings are required.  You'd do better to take that route than try to convince people to support various devices.
<kingkong> smagoun: : just joking... (just in a little part... :) ) 
<kingkong> perisa: ty i will what i can... but... a bit hard for me for a couple of reason... 1) first time that i installed ubuntu and start to understand how it works... 2) my english is not so good enought to do a so hard work... :(
<kingkong> smagoun/persia: it is impossible use an  asus AR2E without ubuntu.... vista is really sh... slow how i ever seen
<persia> kingkong: That's another route: talk to Asus to have them prefer Ubuntu :)
<kingkong> they did... but just for eeepc :(
<kingkong> smagoun: Instant Image Creator 1.0 IS THIS THE FILE THAT I NEED ?
<smagoun> kingkong: on your PC, you need to install hardy then run 'apt-get install moblin-image-creator'
<kingkong> persia: now i ll try to install the beta... then if the most thing will work ... to who i should notice it to hope in a support ?
<kingkong> smagoun: already installed
<kingkong> now i ll do that so
<kingkong> i mean run 'apt-get install moblin-image-creator'
<kingkong> to start my chat with  " smagoun: " have i to type it every time or there is another way ?
<smagoun> kingkong: type the first couple letters (like 'sm') then press tab. Your chat client should auto-complete my name
<kingkong> smagoun: ^^ ty
<kingkong> smagoun: u wrote: " you'll need Image Creator and the mccaslin install image: " doing: 'apt-get install moblin-image-creator' i will satisfacted both two ...or... something orther to type ?
<smagoun> kingkong: on your PC, install moblin-image-creator. Then download the .img file. Open Image Creator, and use the "Write USB" option in the tools menu to copy the .img to a USB drive. Use the USB drive to install onto the R2E
<smagoun> bu1ld1t
<kingkong> smagoun: wouldn't be more easy to create a cd and install it from it ?
<smagoun> kingkong: I don't think cdimages are supported right now
<kingkong> smagoun: ok so a usb pen will do the right work... doesn t it ?
<smagoun> kingkong: yes
<kingkong> smagoun: ty m8
<smagoun> kingkong: gl
<kingkong> smagoun: ^^
<agoliveira> Hi all. Everyone here for the meeting?
<agoliveira> HappyCamp, horaceli, rustyl_: Hi guys.
<agoliveira> Can we start? We don't have mootbot today and for your despair, I'll have the chair.
<rustyl_> morning
<agoliveira> #startmeeting
<rustyl_> bob is on vacation
<agoliveira> Current page is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Meeting/20080508
<agoliveira> Please, add any items there.
<agoliveira> rustyl_: 'morning Rusty.
<agoliveira> There's no action items from last week so we can jump directly to current actions.
<agoliveira> Well, no items on the page so far. Anyone wants has anything?
<agoliveira> s/wants//
<rustyl_> cwong1, got some issues?
<cwong1> rustyl_: what?
<rustyl_> i'm sick and tired of Oregon cold-n-wet spring.... can UME solv that?
<GrueMaster> I have received the latest beta snapshot.  Few items jump out initially, and I plan on doing a more thorough smoek test today.
<GrueMaster> s/smoek/smoke
<agoliveira> rustyl_: Sorry can't help but remind you that Prague is very nice this time of the year.
<agoliveira> ;)
<rustyl_> i had to update my image-creator, but other then that the hardy-ppa image i created yesterday (for samsung only) is looking good
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: Any outstand issue you want to share right now?
<GrueMaster> First item I actually mentioned last week (need to review the minutes), usb automount not working.
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: There's a bug open for that alreay IIRC.
<GrueMaster> The other issue is that the version of moblin-realplayer is the oldest available from helix community.  Installing the latest (1.0.1.1) fixes numerous issues.
<GrueMaster> That's what I thought, but I don't see it.
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: I'm quite sure I saw something. Hold on a bit...
 * agoliveira is looking
<davidm> We are using the RealPlayer that we got from the Real site.  I think the mobin player may still be included until we can remove it.
<agoliveira> bug 225328 - It's in progress
<GrueMaster> ﻿agoliveira: ok, thanks.
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: As a matter of fact, I just tested on my Q1 and it was automounted.
<GrueMaster> ﻿agoliveira: well, I'm running beta 4 on CB now, and it doesn't.
<GrueMaster> probably a missing package.
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: It's running yesterday's build so it may have being fixed over the latest changes. I can't tell you right now and I don't have a CB to test.
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: Care to install a daily and confirm?
<GrueMaster> I'll do that and get back in a few minutes.  Keep talking....
<agoliveira> Ok.
<agoliveira> let's move to the next item.
<agoliveira> Any news on Intel plans to attend UDS? (agoliveira) 
<agoliveira> sorry, no mootbot today)
<davidm> GrueMaster, the fix for automounting was not in Beta, it was put into dailys 2 days ago.
<agoliveira> mawhalen: ^^^
<GrueMaster> ah.
<mawhalen> agoliveira: UDS - Don Johnson has the list
<davidm> GrueMaster, and it's still in progress, last word was it automounted but did not copy files, but when manually mounted it did so I expect it will be fixed in next Beta/RC
<agoliveira> Don_Johnson: ^^^^?
<Don_Johnson> I have a list from Mary Chang.
<Don_Johnson> Let me dig it out.
<GrueMaster> davidm:  I hope it doesn't just arbitrarily copy files.  We have test units that only have 4G SSD's.
<agoliveira> Don_Johnson: Can you add to the atendees list on the wiki?
<davidm> That is part of the media player so it's out of my hands
<Don_Johnson> Yes I can put it up on the wiki
<agoliveira> Can I add an action item for you to that?
<davidm> Though it is something I do worry about, if someone mounted a 500G disk full of mp3s or videos it could be interesting.
<Don_Johnson> Sure, include where on the wiki you want it in the action item, please.
<agoliveira> Don_Johnson: Hmmm... the page I had in mind is private to Canonical. Just email me the list and I'll see that.
<Don_Johnson> OK, I'll send you what I have.
<agoliveira> #action Don ﻿Johnson to email agoliveira a list with Intel's atendees for UDS.
<davidm> Don_Johnson, or stick it on the Intel Caonical Wiki and agoliveira can pull it from there if you like
<agoliveira> That works too :)
<davidm> What ever is easier for you Don_Johnson 
<Don_Johnson> OK, I'll get it put together and let you know where to find it.
<agoliveira> Don_Johnson: Thanks.
 * GrueMaster releases the dancing monkey with the donations cup.
<agoliveira> There's no other items in the agenda. Anyone has anything else?
<agoliveira> (of not this is will be the shortest meeting ever, I guess)
<davidm> Works for me :)
<agoliveira> 3
<agoliveira> 2
<agoliveira> 1
<agoliveira> Well, if there's nothing else, meeting adjourned
<davidm> Thanks everyone.
<agoliveira> Thanks you all!
<GrueMaster> Hey!.  Automount works!  thanks.
<davidm> GrueMaster, cool
<davidm> GrueMaster, we do fix bugs, just takes some time ;-)
<GrueMaster> heh
<davidm> It will be in the next Beta/RC for sure.
<davidm> Which will be Tuesday/Wednesday next.
<GrueMaster> Next bug is the "Application is disabled while in docking mode" issue when launching the video player for the first time.  Although I think it is fixed in later versions.
<GrueMaster> I'll try to get a list of glaring issues by EOD today.
<davidm> Is that a media player but or an OS issue?
<GrueMaster> I think it's both.  I think mediaplayer is expecting /mediasync/[video|audio|photos] directories to exist and chokes if they aren't there.
<GrueMaster> And since this directory structure is designed to be shared through the usb client, I think it's a domino effect.
<GrueMaster> also, while automount now works, there needs to be a way to unmount a drive.  Simply unplugging it leaves a phantom mount.
<GrueMaster> I'll update the launchpad with this finding.
<davidm> Yea we are aware of the issue and are looking into a minimal filemanager (cause that is the app that gives you a way to unmount things). 
<GrueMaster> davidm:  It would be nice if there were a link to the launchpad bug tracker from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<GrueMaster> cool
<davidm> GrueMaster, please feel free to add one where you think it should go.  It's a community resource after all.
 * GrueMaster sheepishly admits to forgetting the path to launchpad.
<davidm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<GrueMaster> thx
<mawhalen> 916-356-2663, 8-356-2663, Bridge: 3, Passcode: 4665306
<mawhalen> ToddBrandt: you around?
<kingkong> smagoun: still there ?
<kingkong> anyone can help me to tell how install the UME beta 4 from an usb drive ?
<agoliveira> kingkong: Did you put the image on the usb drive?
<kingkong> yes
<agoliveira> So it's just a matter of pluging in the device and boot from it.
<kingkong> agoliveira> using image creator write usb
<kingkong> agoliveira:  :o ... i have to boot pc form it ?
<agoliveira> kingkong: Don't do it!
<kingkong> agoliveira: ??
<kingkong> agoliveira: do not do what ?
<agoliveira> kingkong: Did you read the FAQ? This is *not* for a PC. If you plug it into a PC it probably won't work and will wipeout your harddrive.
<kingkong> agoliveira: arghhhhh.... i didn t !!!! for what is that ?
<agoliveira> kingkong: Sorry, what?
<agoliveira> kingkong: Ah, UME os for MDI kind of devices. The images we provice work only on the Samsung Q1 or mcaslin based developmnet borads from Intel.
<kingkong> i didn t readt the faq... :( a mate gave me the link where download it a couple of hours ago here... so for which usage is that beta ?
<kingkong> i got an asus AR2E
<kingkong> agoliveira: i mean R2e
<agoliveira> kingkong: Read the FAQ: this project is not for final users. It's to be used as a development platform. You'll have to tackle the configuration files, kernel, etc for add support for your device.
<kingkong> agoliveira...oh... :/
<kingkong> agoliveira: many thanks for precious information.... i am just starting to take confidence with linux/ubuntu... and atm i am a really noob... :(
<agoliveira> kingkong: I did a quick look at this R2e spec and probably an image created to the Q1 should work but beware that if you create an instalation one it will wipe your HD.
<agoliveira> kingkong: Don't worry, we try to help as much as we can.
<kingkong> are u sure it will be wipe out entire HD ?... couldn t I create a partition empty for it ?
<agoliveira> kingkong: The installer will. It's a very simple script. There's no support
<agoliveira> for partitioning
<kingkong> agoliveira: damn... :/ i got to many thing installed on it.... a backup will take many gb... :(
<agoliveira> kingkong: Try a live USB image using the image creator. I've never tried personally but should work.
<kingkong> agoliveira: what u mean ?
<agoliveira> kingkong: Agian, read the docs ;) There's a tool called image creator. You can install it on a Ubuntu 8.04 boxz and create your own customized image.
<agoliveira> again
<kingkong> agoliveira: :) i try to steal the right information avoiding to read long txt in a forigne language not so easy for me to undestand... ;) anyway i already installed ubuntu 8.04 and all upgrades and image creator... can u please give me the next step or i am asking too much? ;)
<agoliveira> kingkong: Run the image creator, create a project for the Q1, add a target, add an fset for the same platform and create the image. I really can't give you a step-by-step as I'll write in english the same way and there's already documentation for it.
<kingkong> ok ty now i try... maybe is enought to start...
<kingkong> agoliveira: do u got a doc link ?
<agoliveira> kingkong: It's on the channel's topic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<lool> smagoun: Concerning ume-config-common, it seems it was broken by inuka when he moved to a Makefile for the installation
<lool> It's a bit painful to fix this with this version number now, and there are two 0.10 tarballs on moblin.org too, not sure why
 * davidm is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-05-09
<dholbach> good morning
<agx> hi guys, will ubuntu mobile work on Amtek T770 ?
<agx> how do i install it on a UMBPC? have it to download some image and to put it onto an USB stick and boot with it?
<agx> hi, anyone has ubuntu mobile working on an amteck T770 ?
<persia> agx: You likely have to fiddle with at least xorg.conf to get it up, but it ought work.
<agx> persia, is there a pre-built image to install ubuntu on this hardware?
<agx> all i've found is a .img of 320MB for a samsung
<persia> agx: You've two options.  Either start from that image, and hack it to work on your display, use your touchscreen, etc. or install the moblin-image-creator package, and build a custom image based on that.
<persia> (well, I suppose you could also build an image from scratch, but that's the hard way to do it)
<agx> persia, the difference its just the display+touchscreen? no problems about the CPU?
<persia> agx: I don't think so.  From what I understand, the current mccaslin lpia kernel ought still be fairly generic.  On the other hand, I could be mistaken.
<agx> persia, so i basically put the image onto an USB stick, boot with it, and then i access it via SSH and fix it? or its more complicated?? sorry for the basic question but i've checked the website and didn't found the infoes
<persia> agx: I don't think network-manager starts if X doesn't start.  You might need to force console with a USB keyboard or something, but you've the idea.
<agx> persia, ok thank you, will try asap i get off from work :)
<persia> agx: Good luck, and please let us know if it works, and what it took to get it working.  While there are only a few devices that are official support targets for most of the developers, having wider support for more people to be able to hack is a good thing :)
 * davidm is back (gone 17:37:19)
<Zic> Hi, I have a problem with a build (from Moblin Image Creator) of Ubuntu Mobile on my computer, the build is OK, but when I run ume-xephyr-start command, and I click on "OpenOffice Spreadsheet" for example, it's "Networking configuration" which is opened
<Zic> It is doing this with all applications on UME interface
<Zic> UME was builded on my coputer with the menlow .mic.bz2 of yesterday
<Zic> s/coputer/computer/
<cgregan> Zic: I noticed this as well.
<cgregan> ﻿Zic: Check the .desktop files
<Zic> ok, thanks.
<cgregan> ﻿Zic: Lemme get the path for you
<cgregan> ﻿Zic: It is not in the "usual" place
<Zic> thanks ;)
<cgregan> ﻿Zic: /usr/share/mobile-basic-flash
<cgregan> ﻿Zic: ../applications
<cgregan> ﻿Zic: We use the numbered files. 92-, 97- etc.
<cgregan> There will be an EXEC line
<Zic> thanks for your help, I will try tomorrow when I will have an UME build available (I'm not on my main computer)
<Zic> I have an other question (on an other subject) : I saw that it exist different UI for UME (Flash, Clutter, ?) : what I need to switch to Clutter interface for example, or is it just a prototype ?
<Zic> sorry, I must leave, I will be back in few hours, bye
<tonyespy> asac: ping
<n3w> hello
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-05-11
<Zic> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=76NviXg_1g4 <= about this video, what is the UME interface which is used ?
<Zic> is it an "upstream supported" interface, or just a customized version for the Gigabyte device in the video ?
<Zic> ("upstream supported" by Ubuntu, not by Gigabyte)
<lool> Zic: Not sure, either it's the first HTML UI, or it's a customer-specific UI; both aren't in UME ATM
<lool> The HTML UI was superseded with the current one
<Zic> thanks, the default UI (black with large icon) after an auto-build by Mobile Image Creator, what is its "system name" ?
<Zic> I think it's "Flash UI", but not sure
<lool> The engine is mobile-basic-flash
<Zic> thanks
<Zic> How can I switch to an other engine ?
<lool> Zic: Currently, you have to set it up manually in UME; in other private builds, there is some hacked machinery to do so
<lool> Zic: The setup is in the /etc/hildon-desktop dir
<Zic> thanks for your help, I will take a look after eating ;)
<Zic> lool: if you are here, can you explain me what should I change in the /etc/hildon-desktop dir to use an other UI ?
<Zic> I've looked at all .conf files, and don't see what I can change to specify an other UI :/
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-05-04
<persia> rbelem, Hey.  I was just looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/163710/
<persia> I wondered how you determined the preseeding information?
<ogra> i guess that would break with intrepid images where we didnt put initrd.gz into the casper subdir 
<rbelem> persia, :-)
<ogra> would need a conditional that checks which release the image is from
<rbelem> persia, hum... i just saw how it is in the jaunty image :-)
<persia> The jaunty image still has that!  I thought I fixed it.  Hrm.
<persia> The hardcoded reference to ports.ubuntu.com would break images for i386 or amd64.
<rbelem> persia, thats true, so we need to add some conditionals to check architecture and ubuntu version, right?
<persia> Or just drop it.  The bug that it didn't know lpia was ports was fixed in jaunty (I should have fixed it in the right place the first time, rather than preseeding around it)
<rbelem> persia, ah! cool! so let's drop it
<persia> The other part that I was uncertain about was the syslinux menu.  It seems to hardcode mid.seed, rather than using ${SEEDFILE}, which doesn't seem always correct to me.
<rbelem> you right. i just made it work for jaunty ubuntu-mid lpia
<persia> So, do you want to fiddle with it some more, or do you want me to add it to my list?
<rbelem> persia, i will fix that and send back to you ;-) 
<persia> rbelem, Could I convince you to branch it from bzr, and submit your modified branch there for merging?  It's easier to track than pastebins.
<persia> Start with bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-mobile-dev/ubuntu-mobile/mobile-scripts
<rbelem> persia, i did not do that because i'm not very familiar with bzr yet
<persia> rbelem, OK.  Quick summary:
<persia> `bzr branch` gets you a working directory.
<persia> make your changes.
<persia> `bzr commit` creates a local commit on the branch.
<persia> `bzr push lp*~rbelem/ubuntu-mobile/mobile-scripts` pushes your branch (including your commits) to LP for easy review.
<persia> Just be sure to commit everything before you push.
<rbelem> persia, i thinking in write something like "bzr for git users"
<persia> They are semantically so different that it's tricky to communicate concepts.  Good luck.
<rbelem> *I'm
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> ogra, persia, thanks for the comments 
<persia> rbelem, Thanks for bringing this up to date :)
<rbelem> :-)
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-05-05
<lbt> hi, I've hit a bug in xargs under armel/qemu
<lbt> it causes dh_fixperms to fail on big builds (Qt, xulrunner)
<lbt> essentially ARG_MAX is too high
<persia> lbt, You might file a bug about that (and #ubuntu-arm may include more interested people).
<ian_brasil_> i am looking at the sleep file which overriides something like  $ pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore. 
<ian_brasil_> is this script still used on MID?
<ian_brasil_> i think it was the OEM guys who created it
<SaNtI> buona sera a tutti
<SaNtI> volevo fare una domanda
<SaNtI> io ho l'immaggine .img di ubuntu remix
<SaNtI> e mi servirebbe convertirla in iso
<SaNtI> come mai con ccd2iso e acetoneiso non è possibile
<SaNtI> ?
<SaNtI> mi dice che è corrotta
<lool> SaNtI: I'm afraid this is an English speaking channel
<SaNtI> sorry 
<SaNtI> bye
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-05-07
<mterry> lool: Got a sec to talk about libosso?
<lool> mterry: it's a tad late and I'm in holidays this week; also it's national holidays and I've plans for the next days; perhaps I have time to respond to an email this week, or we can discuss it next week?
<mterry> lool: Not important, next week is fine
<mterry> lool: Have a good holiday!  :)
<lool> Thanks
<ian_brasil> i bet talking about libosso would last more than a sec ;)
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-05-08
<ian_brasil> i added something for discussion @ UDS about touchscreens and DeviceKit 
<ian_brasil> maybe there is some idea about this already though
<davidm> dyfet, just sent you an email please reply with info, thanks
<dyfet> Yep just replied
<greboides> hi
<greboides>  
<greboides> can anyone confirm if they have the file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so.xserver-xorg-video-psb and if so can plz send this file to me? ive looked all over the internet and couldnt find it anywhere but it "fixes" a driver issue im having here
<greboides> accidentaly i messed it up
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-05-09
<Nafallo> bug 354533 updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354533 in netbook-remix-launcher "Can't remove/hide Favourites included in ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354533
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-05-10
<chaos2fu> are there someone here that are currently running ubuntu netbook remix and can help me to get the panels and the menus back in place?
<chaos2fu> are there someone here that are currently running ubuntu netbook remix and can help me to get the panels and the menus back in place?
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-05-11
<sash_> hello everyone. i did ask in #ubuntu-devel, then i found out that this channel exists. so once again ;)
<sash_> i am trying to build netbook-launcher in fedora13. i will also have to adopt some libraries, whatever. my problem is that in f13 contrary to f12 the build fails because of a change in f13-s ld-beahviour (read https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ChangeInImplicitDSOLinking and https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/UnderstandingDSOLinkChange if interested). well. as i see, the configure-script is not compatible to that, so does anyone know, ...
<sash_> ... if and when ubuntu, which is the netbook-launcher-upstream as i see, will adopt that behaviour? or am i completely wrong with my guess?
<ibeekman> hey am I correct in saying that the menlow install image here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mobile/releases/hardy/ is the one to use for a beagle board (intel atom chip)? What is the state of this project?  Once installed can I install the wealth of software from the standard repository.
<ibeekman> *?
<ibeekman> Also, has this project been discontinued?
<ibeekman> hmmm quiet in here
<lool> sash_: You might want to ask about that on #ubuntu-desktop
<lool> sash_: mterry or didrocks might be able to help
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-05-12
<Omegamoon> does qemu still have the 256mb memory limit on arm?
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-05-14
<GrueMaster> :j #ubuntu-uds-teck
<GrueMaster> j #ubuntu-uds-teck
<StevenK> GrueMaster: Multiple fail
<GrueMaster> I was trying to figure out quassel's aliases.
<GrueMaster> it's /j.
<GrueMaster> but it isn't documented as such.
<GrueMaster> why, did my typing look like a touch of Aussie?
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-05-15
 * Gammu Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
